# 2011 Polo Sedan! America here it comes....



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

_Officially Official: 2011 Volkswagen Polo sedan unveiled in Russia_

*Volkswagen** finally unveiled its new sub-compact **Polo** sedan in Moscow today, billing it as the first ever VW developed specifically for the Russian market. While Russia may be the first market for the trunked Polo, it isn't likely to have an exclusive on it for long. The Polo sedan is expected to make its way to North America within the next 12 months as part of VW's drive to expand its sales here to 800,000 units a year by 2018. *

_*Like Americans, Russians consumers have generally had a preference for notchbacks over hatchbacks despite the sacrifices in utility. In an effort to keep the Polo sedan affordable in Russia, Volkswagen is equipping it with a 103-horsepower 1.6-liter gasoline inline four-cylinder engine with a choice of five-speed manual or six-speed automatic transmissions. *_

_*When the Polo arrives in the U.S., it will likely offer either this combination or the *_*1.2-liter turbocharged, direct injected TSI four- cylinder** that we drove in Germany last fall.*

*Source: http://www.autoblog.com/*


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

Bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it, bring it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeanStevenson (Aug 20, 2008)

Selfishly speaking, I'd rather see the Polo hatch make it here in the US.


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

DeanStevenson said:


> Selfishly speaking, I'd rather see the Polo hatch make it here in the US.


 Same goes for me.













Check out this nice Polo microsite with cool trippy music.
http://central.volkswagen.com/etc/m...polo_me/html.Par.0001.File.html?culture=de-DE


----------



## ch0psh0p (Jul 29, 2009)

More like the Polo hatch TDI!


----------



## Passat94VR6 (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm glad VW has finally decided to bring this thing over, however they should follow the likes of Ford with the Fiesta and bring both body styles over.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

DeanStevenson said:


> Selfishly speaking, I'd rather see the Polo hatch make it here in the US.


 I agree, but the sedan will likely sell better here. Bring that first, sell a bunch, and then add the hatch to the mix. And get the TDI on the short list of things to do..... 

:beer:


----------



## trecoolx (Dec 20, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I agree, but the sedan will likely sell better here. Bring that first, sell a bunch, and then add the hatch to the mix. And get the TDI on the short list of things to do.....


I love hatches myself, but I have to agree on this. Bias aside, that hatch looks VERY nice.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

DeanStevenson said:


> Selfishly speaking, I'd rather see the Polo hatch make it here in the US.


Ditto, and a three-door hatch at that. Three-door hatchbacks are the perfect car for the single guy.


----------



## notawagon (Nov 7, 2005)

*RTRP or too little, too late?*

My GTI lease expires end of August and unfortunately I can no longer afford to replace it with another one. Please no personal attacks regarding this as it makes us very sad. As a matter of fact, the special lease programs being offered on the new Golf and the old Jetta are also too much. The Polo hatchback could have been exactly what I needed to stay with VW and I really wanted to. My dealer has said they don't want the Polo because it cuts into their sales of existing models and offers less profit. They don't seem to understand that there are many of us out here who can't afford what they have to offer. The Polo would help keep existing customers and attract new ones looking to spend less but still get a VW. Less profit while keeping existing customers and attracting new ones is better than losing them to the competition possibly forever. If Ford offers the Fiesta SES with attractive leases, they will have a winner on their hands Right Time, Right Place. Yes I know it is not as good as the VW, but it might be the only affordable 'European' hatchback available this year.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

Plus, the Golf is geeting a little too big.


----------



## Koenig76 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Mmmm polo hatch*

My wife and I were in Germany last summer and we made a day trip to Wolfsburg to go check out the VW world hq and it was all very impressive. One of the cars I remember most was the polo hatch. The fit and finish was just as nice (it was fully loaded to boot) as anything else in vw's line. I personally wouldn't by the sedan though as it has limited utility compared to the hatch. Not sure why so people think the sedan would sell better here in the us. Think about all the minivans and SUVs people drive. Same concept (except they are gigantic) really.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

Koenig76 said:


> My wife and I were in Germany last summer and we made a day trip to Wolfsburg to go check out the VW world hq and it was all very impressive. One of the cars I remember most was the polo hatch. The fit and finish was just as nice (it was fully loaded to boot) as anything else in vw's line. I personally wouldn't by the sedan though as it has limited compared to the hatch. Not sure why so people think the sedan would sell better here in the us. Think about all the minivans and SUVs people drive. Same concept (except they are gigantic) really.


That's it, they are gigantic! That's what sells SUVs and minivans, especially SUVs. People here in the USA like their cars big - or "big and stupid," as my grandmother once said.


----------



## 4DRMK1Fan (Jan 24, 2010)

Bring the hatch .


----------



## trn905 (May 24, 2001)

bring the 180hp GTI.


----------



## arnette71 (Jun 8, 2010)

trn905 said:


> bring the 180hp GTI.



Amen.

It's this or the Ford Fiesta SVT in 2012/13 for me.


----------



## Mad_Max (Oct 6, 2006)

I agree with Paul. Bring it. 
Better yet, put a 1.6L TDI in it and I will buy it for my wife. 

Max


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

Bring it! But plez, a Hatch.... especially with the market opening up, Fiesta, Mazda2, and the other japs small cars like versa and etc... would amke sense to have a car starting @ $13.5K especially if they want to reach 800,000 units/yr.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

What he said!


----------



## vizzy (Jul 14, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I agree, but the sedan will likely sell better here. ...
> 
> :beer:


Ford thought this with the Fiesta in the USA *BUT THEY WERE WRONG*

Most buyers are buying the hatchback!

I want a hatch...

If they don't bring that I'll be buying the Fiesta HB.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

vizzy said:


> Ford thought this with the Fiesta in the USA *BUT THEY WERE WRONG*
> 
> Most buyers are buying the hatchback!
> 
> ...


It will be interesting to see how the Fiesta does (what's it been out, a month now?), but historically every sedan outsells every hatchback here, every time. I have seen no evidence of this changing. Jetta still outsells Golf like 10-1. Not even a contest.


----------



## VW_Hippie (May 14, 2010)

Hey Guys, I found this link....it looks like it may be a hatch after all? I posted this on the lupo section. All I know is the US has point on the decision on which car the polo or lupo/up for north america. By that link you'll see vechile is on US soil.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

VW_Hippie said:


> Hey Guys, I found this link....it looks like it may be a hatch after all? I posted this on the lupo section. All I know is the US has point on the decision on which car the polo or lupo/up for north america. By that link you'll see vechile is on US soil.


 VW does most of their hot weather testing in the US, so you see all the cars here at one point or another, does not mean anything when it comes to predicting future cars for our market.


----------



## VW_Hippie (May 14, 2010)

HHHHmmm that's interesting so all vw's including european models get tested in the US?? I tried googling vw hot weather testing and I couldn't find any pics of any only european models getting tested here. You'd think that somewhere on that side of the world vw would find a hotspot... like a desert... Who know's only time will tell.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

VW_Hippie said:


> HHHHmmm that's interesting so all vw's including european models get tested in the US?? I tried googling vw hot weather testing and I couldn't find any pics of any only european models getting tested here. You'd think that somewhere on that side of the world vw would find a hotspot... like a desert... Who know's only time will tell.


 That's what they say, and the Skoda pictured with AZ plates kinda backs that up, we aren't getting Skodas here. There are no places in Europe this hot, and VW already has ships loaded with cars moving back and forth between the continents, so it wouldn't be any challenge to coordinate it, and there's an extensive dealer network and roadside assistance in place just in case. Makes sense to me. Oh, and no wars going on in our deserts. That's a plus too!


----------



## vizzy (Jul 14, 2010)

Hopefully VW will finally get the message that they need a REAL peoples car in the USA...

Ford and most other major mfrs have decided to enter this subcompact field so VW hopefully won't be the last to join the party once again....

Also VW NEEDS to offer the Polo in HATCHBACK form in the USA....
ignore the marketing consutants ...recently Ford found out that most people are buying the Fiesta in hatch form...contrary to what their marketing people had said would happen!


----------



## VAG Parts Bin (Oct 12, 2001)

quailallstar said:


> [/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Yes please.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

vizzy said:


> Hopefully VW will finally get the message that they need a REAL peoples car in the USA...
> 
> Ford and most other major mfrs have decided to enter this subcompact field so VW hopefully won't be the last to join the party once again....
> 
> ...


While I prefer a hatch car, this is just not right. In every car in the USA where both body styles are offered, the trunk ALWAYS outsells the hatch, always. It's not based on market consultants, it's based it on actual sales figures. If sales figures favored the hatch, way wouldn't they bring it here? The Golf is better equipped than the Jetta for the same money, and the Jetta out-sells it like 10-1 here. 

The Fiesta has been on the Ford dealers lots for what, 6 weeks? Hardly a conclusive amount of time. And I don't know about your area, but here in NJ I have really only seen the hatch on dealers lots. The Ford dealer next door has two sedans and 15 hatch cars. You can't compare sales figures when the trunk cars are not actually for sale.


----------



## vizzy (Jul 14, 2010)

Paul this may bave been the case a decade ago but tastes and trends are changing dramatically ..in the subcompact segment the hatchback is becoming a favorite....from the Mini to Versa, the trend is moving quickly towards the hatch. 

IN the case of the Polo as in many small cars the hatchback is simply nicer looking and more sporty as well . This is perfect for the young buyer that the Polo will appeal to.

I think most people, even sedan buyers will indicate that very small subcompact sedans look akward and even silly .

I'm thinking that maybe, just maybe VWoA will make the right choice in this case and bring BOTH versions to the USA.

BTW, there is NO comparison the Fiesta HB styling destroys the sedan version by a mile. 

Dare I say the Fiesta sedan looks "stupid" to me.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

vizzy said:


> Paul this may bave been the case a decade ago but tastes and trends are changing dramatically ..in the subcompact segment the hatchback is becoming a favorite....from the Mini to Versa, the trend is moving quickly towards the hatch.
> 
> IN the case of the Polo as in many small cars the hatchback is simply nicer looking and more sporty as well . This is perfect for the young buyer that the Polo will appeal to.
> 
> ...


As I said, I like the hatches better. But that means nothing. Not just a decade ago, but last year, every car that offers both body styles here the sedans versions win, and win big. At Toyota they have the Yaris 2dr hatch, a 4dr hatch, and a sedan. The sedan wins over both hatches combined, and the hatches are cheaper. I don't know figures for the Versa, or salespeople at Nissan to ask, but I know I always see sedans on the road, rarely ever hatches. 

I would love to see both the hatch and sedan here at the same time, and the Polo GTI. But I'm just saying that, the facts mean that it's just more likely that the sedan would come first. Sales numbers are sales numbers......


----------



## vizzy (Jul 14, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> As I said, I like the hatches better. But that means nothing. Not just a decade ago, but last year, every car that offers both body styles here the sedans versions win, and win big. At Toyota they have the Yaris 2dr hatch, a 4dr hatch, and a sedan. The sedan wins over both hatches combined, and the hatches are cheaper. I don't know figures for the Versa, or salespeople at Nissan to ask, but I know I always see sedans on the road, rarely ever hatches.
> 
> . Sales numbers are sales numbers......


Perhaps the reason WHY the sedans seem to have bigger numbers is because that is what they decided to produce in the first place their "plan" ...another words fait accompli....

If a company is producing a ratio of sedans to hbs at 3 to 1 what do you think will likely have bigger sales figures...because sedans are what are filling the lots..right? Of course!

I remember when I went to buy my Golf some years ago....the first thing out of the salesmans mouth was...."you'd really RATHER have a Jetta..." um 

NO I explained I really WANT to BUY a Golf....not a Jetta....and right after that the salesman goes on to explain that he had tons of Jetta on the lot but only a few Golfs.....

I told him if I don't buy a Golf here I am going to buy one somewhere else....and I did...

Alot of what we see in the USA is a "plan" that is devised by the mfr and dealers and they push the customer to buy what they THINK they want...I and many others especially younger buyers are not swallowing that bargain at all. .

Interesting about your take on the Versa..I almost never see the sedan verson here, and I live in a fairly rural area of the southeast..strange. 
But the numerous numbers of the hb is not a surprise to me because all the best of the Versa is found in the HB version... nicer looking , a bit sportier, more practical, ect...no reason to buy the sedan verson at all. Unless of course the dealer has choosen to stock nothing BUT the sedan version and you won't go anywhere else, which would be the buyers loss.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

vizzy said:


> Perhaps the reason WHY the sedans seem to have bigger numbers is because that is what they decided to produce in the first place their "plan" ...another words fait accompli....
> 
> If a company is producing a ratio of sedans to hbs at 3 to 1 what do you think will likely have bigger sales figures...because sedans are what are filling the lots..right? Of course!
> 
> ...


And this certainly can have a bearing, just as with the Fiesta so far only being stocked by dealers in hatchback, so the first few weeks of sales are meaningless. But I worked a couple years at a VW dealer that was also Toyota, and we had plenty of Yari' in all configurations, and I heard again and again "the hatch looks cheap, I want the sedan". And by a large margin. Same thing I hear every day Golf v. Jetta. I heard it 18 years ago, and I heard it last week. And VW has traditionally kept the Golf priced artificially lower than the Jetta, but people will still happily spend more to get the Jetta, at a rate of 10-1. I can't speak to the Versa, that car is ugly and cheap in all versions, and I only know what I have seen on the road, I don't know anyone at a Nissan dealership. 

I really doubt if sales figures showed that people wanted hatches, that the manufacturers would not bring more. I don't care what you want to buy, only that you want to buy. Why would the manufacturers care which version you want? We stock what we sell. If I buy ten more Golfs for my lot, that is ten less Jettas that I can buy to sell. If we see an upswing in Golf sales, we'd stock more. But we don't. I have never worked at a dealer that didn't pay attention to what customers even come in and ask, even if they don't have it, so that they can adjust the inventory going forward so that they have what the customers want, and thus sell more cars. 

Like I said, though, I prefer the hatches, and I hope that more sell. It would be great to see more here in the US.


----------



## Twinrocco's (Jan 8, 2009)

Ive not bought a new Vw since 99 But I would if I could get a 2010 Polo gti! , what would be the trade in value on a 88 16v Scirocco an a 8v Wolfsburg Scirocco?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

Twinrocco's said:


> Ive not bought a new Vw since 99 But I would if I could get a 2010 Polo gti! , what would be the trade in value on a 88 16v Scirocco an a 8v Wolfsburg Scirocco?


You wouldn't want to know. They are worth much more selling them on your own. But you are in no hurry, we are still waiting for the confirmed news that a Polo would be coming here, (hopefully by 2013?), let alone a Polo GTI........


----------



## kerseyj (Dec 21, 2006)

*The masses have spoken...*

I believe the 'non-statistical', more accurate market has spoken... VW owners themselves. We want the hatch... period. I'll 2nd... no, 22nd that motion. If someone wants as sedan, point them to a Jetta.


----------



## vizzy (Jul 14, 2010)

Ford already learned this lesson with the Fiesta ...at least they admit they didn't make the right choice claiming that the consumer would prefer the sedan over the HB.....when it comes to VWoA it's like getting drawing blood from a turnip....they never seem to learn.


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

I am mad:banghead::banghead: the people from the L.A. Auto show said we will not see the polo until 2013 that is b.s. VW is lagging it and I don’t know why ditch the gold an Gti they are not going to get better sells now that scion IQ and all this small car's coming out next year. Good luck, I know they made a cheap jetta and I mean very cheap, but that is not the point. The point is WHERE IS THE SMALL VW"S (polo, lupo):banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

vizzy said:


> Ford already learned this lesson with the Fiesta ...at least they admit they didn't make the right choice claiming that the consumer would prefer the sedan over the HB.....when it comes to VWoA it's like getting drawing blood from a turnip....they never seem to learn.


VW has learned. Over the last 30+ years, they have offered the Golf and the Jetta, basically the same car with the same features, with the Golf priced _lower_, and the Jetta out sells the Golf 10-1. Same for every single car that offers both a hatch and sedan in the US market. So what do you think they should have learned from this? 

The Fiesta example has two flaws. First, Ford made just about all hatches available to the dealers at the beginning, so there were no sedans on the lots for customers to look at or buy, so guess which model sold better? So the first time a hatch out sells a sedan in US history, and you are thinking that all manufacturers should change the way they sell cars in our market. And the car has what, two months of sales under it's belt? Let's see what happens when there are lots full of Fiestas in all body styles, and how sales trend then. 

As I have said, I often prefer the hatch cars to sedans personally, but I do know what the customers are buying. But the Fiesta is really an awkward looking sedan, so I bet that the hatch will hang in there for sales verses the hatch, although I doubt it will out sell the sedan in the long run, I have just never seen that happen, or consumers express that they would choose a hatch over a sedan.


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

any word on this polo?


----------



## Rocco! (Mar 4, 2011)

Edmunds.com is indicating a Fall 2011 release as a 2012 model. I feel like we would have heard more about it at this point in time, though. Would love to see the hatch, but I think I would be okay with the sedan. Certainly more attractive than the other B segment sedans in the U.S.

http://www.edmunds.com/volkswagen/polo/2012/

First post!


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

but that is dumb of vw going to try to get $16,000 msrp. if you’re a vw head yes you would go for it but what is it going to cost you $20,000 out the door $350 a month plus by the time it comes out gas is going to be at $5.00 a gallon hey but that is only me out of 7,000,000,000 of the world :wave:


----------



## Rocco! (Mar 4, 2011)

Just curious, but where did you find the $16,000 MSRP figure?


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

Isambard said:


> Edmunds.com is indicating a Fall 2011 release as a 2012 model. I feel like we would have heard more about it at this point in time, though. Would love to see the hatch, but I think I would be okay with the sedan. Certainly more attractive than the other B segment sedans in the U.S.
> 
> http://www.edmunds.com/volkswagen/polo/2012/ * ←From Here *
> First post!


* From Here * look on the right side in the middel


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

:thumbup:eace:Scion IQ looks Fun :thumbup:eace:opcorn:


----------



## SteinOnkel (Mar 2, 2011)

It has too many doors! Bring back the Derby!


----------



## vizzy (Jul 14, 2010)

Gas going up up up, and what does VWoA have as a small lower priced entry market car with excellent mpgs?...........(crickets chirping ....NOTHING!!!!!!!!!) 

Hey morans at VWoA ....where is the Polo Diesel that gets 60 mpg? :screwy:


----------



## someguy123 (Sep 30, 2005)

quailallstar said:


> The Polo sedan is expected to make its way to North America within the next 12 months as part of VW's drive to expand its sales here to 800,000 units a year by 2018.


So....from your post 06/2010. We should be getting the car in 2 months........:facepalm:


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

someguy123 said:


> So....from your post 06/2010. We should be getting the car in 2 months........:facepalm:


:laugh::laugh::laugh: eace:opcorn:


----------



## Rocco Reed (Apr 2, 2011)

this sux....just got a new job...moving from the east coast to the midwest...have always owned a VW...everyone in mine and my uncles family has. Test Drove the new jetta...only one i liked was the SEL with sport suspension.....cant find a decent wolfsburg or GLI in my area for sale....n the new GLI's are coming out in july (tentative) and I need a car by the 2nd week of june for the move! Now hearing their gonna bring the Polo to the states is even more agitating...id hit up on that polo GTI in a heart beat...drove the hatch back when i was living in England...great car!


----------



## vizzy (Jul 14, 2010)

VWoA just repeating its old mantra .... fire, aim, ready!:screwy:

Gas is only going UP and VWoA is probably the ONLY market in the developed world that doesn't have a subcompact offering. 

What a JOKE!:banghead:


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

vizzy said:


> VWoA just repeating its old mantra .... fire, aim, ready!:screwy:
> 
> Gas is only going UP and VWoA is probably the ONLY market in the developed world that doesn't have a subcompact offering.
> 
> What a JOKE!:banghead:


AH yes bring it the Polo and it will sell very well. VW get with the program. GAS/TDI and even hybrid. Just bring it to NA.


----------



## Mad_Max (Oct 6, 2006)

I wish Polo was available here now.
I just got back from Russia and had a chance to tour VW plant in Kaluga where Polo and various over VW and Skoda models are assembled for Russia's market (no pictures, had to give up camera and cellphone to get inside). Had a chance to sit in one in one local showroom too.
Granted Polo is smaller, cheaper looking and feeling compared to my MKV Jetta, but it is a really nice car. If 1.6 TDI option was available I would get my checkbook out right away.
Too bad I can not get one right now :thumbdown:, since I have to get a new car for my wife in a next month.

Max


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

gas or diesel, i just relies that we should start looking at electric cars help us and the environment my 2cents eace:


----------



## vizzy (Jul 14, 2010)

g60manny said:


> gas or diesel, i just relies that we should start looking at electric cars help us and the environment my 2cents eace:



I think that is a good idea but the REALITY is that the electric car that is practical for the daily driver for most consumers will probably not be available for decades to come until batteries become more efficient and can store charges for longer ranges.

Until then it would great to have a very efficient, practical, and economical small diesel engined subccompact like the Polo.


----------



## Mash (Aug 2, 2001)

America, here it doesn't come ...


----------



## vizzy (Jul 14, 2010)

Yeah, 

Instead you get a bloated New Beetle (slapped on a Golf platform) that gas crappy mpgs, is very expensive, and completely impractical too!


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

where is the polo:banghead:


----------



## Mash (Aug 2, 2001)

g60manny said:


> where is the polo:banghead:


Locked away in the VWOA genius decisions box.:thumbdown:


----------



## GranTouringInjection (Dec 21, 2010)

Yesssssssssss!!!!


----------



## PX-230A (Jun 18, 2011)

Very nice, very nice indeed!


----------



## brosh (Jul 11, 2011)

Whether it's practical or not - it looks good! 
It's a good makeup for the last Polo sedan that looked like everything but a car.


----------



## Beetle Hunter (May 4, 2011)

Well hopefully they can build this in the States so that profit margins make more sense for VW to offer it to us. The design, which looks boring to some, looks just right to me, albeit the hatch is more attractive. All I see is bubble shaped cars in the subcompact segment, to have something with edges and angular makes it more appealing to me. 

And, at least on paper, a Polo GTI/TDI sounds awesome with its powerful engine and light weight.


----------



## hemya (Nov 11, 2004)

The Polo hatchback is available here in India 1.2 3 cylinder petrol, 1.6 4 cylinder petrol and 1.2 TDI 3 cylinder... 

Here is an article comparing it to various diesel engines available in the India market 

http://www.overdrive.in/story-comparison_tests-test_drives/dream_diesel-40802-0.html 

The Polo Sedan is called the Vento and is available with a 1.6 petrol or 1.6 TDI


----------



## fahrenheit62 (Dec 19, 2010)

very nice


----------



## TXMKVI (Oct 22, 2010)

Today in Houston....I saw these. Obviously test mules.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

All-RIGHT!


----------



## wisdub (Oct 10, 2010)

the POLO in the US, that will be great. :thumbup:


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

Maybe the Up! will follow. Cross your fingers for both.


----------



## MickR (Jan 27, 2011)

To bring back the Fiesta Sedan debate above ^^^, I think you look at that car and it is quite attractive in either guise. You look at the Polo sedan and it is simply not quite attractive as the hatch. I think that makes a big difference. Anyway, look at the Prius and whatever model Honda makes that copies it - what is it, an Element? That only comes in a hatch, right? It keeps it very distinctive-looking. It's a brand in itself. Also, the Scion cars - all utility, but cool looking.

Anyway, the only new car from VAG I would consider trading my Mazda for is a diesel 5 door Polo. A Golf is too big now. I owned cars with trunks (an e30 BMW) and the utility of a hatch is just massively superior to a trunk.


----------



## MickR (Jan 27, 2011)

Blue Golfer said:


> Maybe the Up! will follow. Cross your fingers for both.


On second thought, forget the Polo. Will there be a 5-door Up! - ? That is tight :thumbup:


----------



## Mash (Aug 2, 2001)

If VW won't give us the Polo, they sure as ell won't give us the Up!


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

The sedan looks like a Yaris sedan. :facepalm:

I much prefer the hatch back version. :thumbup:


----------

